# High Volume DTG Fulfillment Needed



## nikkibons (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi! I am looking for a DTG printer. Screenprinting is also an option if fullfiment services area available. Must have the capacity to print and ship a volume of 600+ units a week. Adult and youth Tees, tanks, sweatshirts.

Tag relabeling and ability print up to 15x18 design also needed. Message me if interested for more information. THANK YOU!


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

We could help but our max printing area is 12" w x 15" on mens large garments.


----------



## nikkibons (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you Renee, I can be flexible on the size, only a few of my designs are that large most fall under your current max. I am familiar with you guys and will PM you with questions. THANK YOU!


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

A PM was sent, lets us know all the details needed.


----------



## nikkibons (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you, just messaged you.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you find a printer ?



nikkibons said:


> Hi! I am looking for a DTG printer. Screenprinting is also an option if fullfiment services area available. Must have the capacity to print and ship a volume of 600+ units a week. Adult and youth Tees, tanks, sweatshirts.
> 
> Tag relabeling and ability print up to 15x18 design also needed. Message me if interested for more information. THANK YOU!


----------

